# Puppy isn't doing so well



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just heard from my dad that his miniature dachshund, Puppy (also known as Toast, Lopis, and Gracie, depending on who you ask) has severely injured her back. She's only about 5-7 years old and they aren't really sure what happened to her as they came home and found her under the entertainment center where she had dragged herself and wouldn't come out. Dachshunds are known for easily injuring their backs (simply jumping up on the couch or going down the stairs can do it) so it probably wasn't something that really could have been prevented. I asked if they could get her those little wheels that some dachshunds have when they hurt their backs but they think she's in too much pain. They've taken her to the vet who has put her on steroid injections but they aren't sure if they'll really help her. She can't really seem to control her waste functions anymore and sometimes yelps in pain when you try to touch her sides. Most likely they will have to put her down.

My dad is going through a really hard time right now and I regret that he and Puppy have to go through this. I only hope that they can ease her pain soon. She was a really good puppy with way too many names.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday my father had to put Puppy down. :'(

RIP Puppy.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, but atleast he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. :'(

When my dog was 3 years old I came home one day to find her laying in a puddle of her own pee. She couldn't stand so I rushed her to the vet. They told me she had a stoke in her back that paralyzed her left hind leg. They wanted me to put her down but I refused. I worked with her for almost a year. Hot compresses and therapy 3 times a day. I had to carry her down a flight of steps to take her out several times a day. She recovered about 50% use of her leg but didn't seem to be in any pain. She lived to be 13 until I had to put her down. Her leg got to where it would collapse behind her and she couldn't get up. I couldn't let her suffer. It's been 4 years now and I am still heartbroken over her. She was my best friend. 
This is a pic of Jezzy. She was such a happy dog.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

We had a dog that had only 3 legs and we took care of her for a very long time (they found her as a pup on the side of the road when my dad was younger). She used to wander around the neighborhood freely but she had gotten her leg caught in some train tracks they think. She got around pretty well until she got older, then we had to carry her outside. She was a bigger dog but lived to about 16. They had to put her to sleep when I was about 7 because it got to the point where she really couldn't move at all. I don't really know the details since I was really young but she was my best friend when I was growing up.

They really couldn't do much to help Puppy. She was in a lot of pain and we couldn't really do much to comfort her (especially since she wouldn't let us touch her anymore). The steroid shots were very expensive and the vet said that he wasn't even sure if they would help, plus both my dad and his girlfriend work during the day.


----------

